# 20

## ha.ahha

!
:
    1 .
      1.,     2 .
,       , .  2 .
     ,   ,       .
: 
     2 .,   ( ,    )   ,       20 ,   1 .  ,   2    ?
 -      , ,   25,  91,   -    ,     .    .???
  )))

----------


## Server56

> ,       , .  2 .


     ?

----------


## ha.ahha

.

----------


## Server56

. 
        "-".
   , ?

----------


## ha.ahha

1. ,  ,     27.11.2018 N 422-,           ?   :    30.03.20,        30.03.20,   ,        15.04.20 ( ) ?    ?

----------


## Server56

,    ,         1 .:      .     2 ., ,    1 .
 . 4     20.02.2019 N -4-3/2899@.

----------


## ha.ahha

!!!  ,    )))

----------


## Server56

: https://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/502288/

----------


## ha.ahha

.    -  ,         . !

----------


## Server56

.
,      ...  ,   , . , .

----------


## belaw

> ,    ,         1 .:      .     2 ., ,    1 .
> . 4     20.02.2019 N -4-3/2899@.


 . 

     ,   :



> 8 - 10  15  N 422-       ,    (, )         .


    .8 .15  422-, 



> ,      ,      ,     (, ,  )   ,  ,

----------


## .

*belaw*,     ?  .      1 ?

----------


## Server56

:    422-     25   ?

----------


## belaw

> belaw,     ?  .      1 ?


    .         .
,       .

----------


## belaw

> :    422-     25   ?


   ?  ,  ?
       ,     ,   . 

  -  422-  25 .      .        .  ,     *ha.ahha*     ,    .25    ,     422 ?

----------


## .

> .


 ,   .        
    25 ,     ?




> -  422-  25 .


       . , ,  ,   ,

----------


## Server56

,  422-   ,       ** **   .

----------


## belaw

> . , ,  ,   ,


, .15  422-           .      .      -      ,   . 
    ,     . ,      "   " 
    .  ,   *Server56*:



> ,     ha.ahha     ,    .25    ,     422 ?

----------


## belaw

> ,  422-   ,             .


 .8 .15  422-   ,        .    .      ,       ?
*ha.ahha*   :




> ,     ha.ahha     ,    .25    ,     422 ?

----------


## Server56

> -      ,   .


   ?  422-     .
,   . , _  ,              ( ,   ,  )._ (. 7 . 3  ).

----------


## belaw

> ?  422-     .


 .8 .15 422-:



> ,      ,     ** ,     (, ,  )   ,  , ** ,   ()  ,   14   .


,    - ,   - ? 



> ,   . ,   ,              ( ,   ,  ). (. 7 . 3  ).


  2000  ,    2002.   ""       .
     ,      .       .   .   -  .     .

----------


## ha.ahha

,      1- ,    ,      .       ,              .       Server56,   .  ,         ,-    .

----------


## Server56

*ha.ahha*,  , ,   ? 
, ,   .   ,      ,   ,  ,  .

----------


## ha.ahha

> *ha.ahha*,  , ,   ?


 )  .

----------


## .

> ,   - ,   - ?


       1    ,     ?     .



> , .15  422-          .


   ,   .             .
       .

----------


## __

> .
>        .


.

----------

